# New betta



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

A month ago, I lost my veiltail Apollo when my tank was invaded by ostracods. A few days later, I was in Petco and took a few pictures of the different bettas. I didn't want to get another betta until I was sure the ostracods were gone, so its been a month and my tank has been disinfected and set up again 3 different times. The last time I decided just to throw everything out except for the heater and the tank itself because I was tired of the ostracods coming back.

I visited Petco today and found that one of the bettas I saw a month ago was still there! I brought him home today and hes now happily swimming around and exploring everything. The tank isn't cycled, but that can be made up with water changes, prime, and extra media from one of my other tanks. I just figured it would be better for him than sitting in a cup for another month.

Hes a halfmoon double tail plakat with no name yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Double Moon, for a name.


----------



## FatalMrChow (Oct 4, 2013)

He's amazing looking!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just call him "Fish"...that way he will never forget who he is..


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha, I couldn't name him fish because all of my other fish are named fish. My bettas get special names because I can tell them apart from the others. I think I might name him Doc, but its not set in stone yet. For living in a cup so long, hes pretty healthy. Hes been swimming all over and exploring everything. He also swam up and down the tank flaring at thin air for a little while. I don't know what that was all about, but he seemed to be enjoying the extra swimming space.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

lohachata said:


> just call him "Fish"...that way he will never forget who he is..


Funny lohachata!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

if you don't call it fish the other fish may become upset as they are called fish and may resent the one not called fish because of the special treatment,


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

They shouldn't be jealous! They're in a nice cycled and planted tank! The betta has nothing right now because I had to throw everything out thanks to the ostracods. Hopefully I can fix that this weekend.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Apparently pictures with my phone show his color better than my camera...not sure why though. How long do you think it will take his colors to brighten up being in better water conditions now? The first time I saw him he was golden, now a month later hes kind of tan. Im hoping the gold will return.

The last picture is the one I took of him in Petco last month


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

He is beautiful. I still say call him Double Moon.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe  He'll have a name by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive decided to name him Reagan, inspired by former President of the US Ronald Reagan, one of the presidents I respect and admire most. I will call him Rea (sounds like "ray" ) for short


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like a fish to me


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

hmm...yes I guess he does, but all of my others look like fish as well and Im starting to lose track of which fish is which so some of them need to have different names


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Reagan's colors have really developed in the month Ive had him now. Hes not pale anymore. He actually has this really neat trick where he appears to be different colors at different angles or with different lighting. Sometimes hes a shiny gold with dark red fins, other times his body looks like a deep red or purple. His head and face has also gotten very dark since Ive had him. Instead of white, its purple. One of the pictures shows him the day I bought him with a white face, the other shows him about 3 weeks later, and my avatar is him the other day with a purple/dark red face.

I was able to get some plants for his tank and a sponge filter. I think I have guppy grass, sag, a strand of anacharis, and a piece of hornwort that I took from one of my other tanks. I told myself I would take the ugly vase out because I really don't like using decorations in my tank, but Reagan really seems to like doing circles through it. Its also grown a nice patch of algae on the top that looks pretty cool. If it gets too bad Ill clean it off. 

I would just put a snail in the tank, but I think Reagan would kill it. Hes really vicious! I cant even put my hand in the tank to move stuff without him biting me! Of course it doesn't hurt, but if hes not afraid of my hand, I don't think hed have a second thought about attacking a snail. Anyway, I love the little guy and Im just trying to convince myself hes giving me fishy kisses rather than trying to bite me


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I never name my fish. Just sayin'... Although my Ram is the most animated of my fish. He thinks he's a dog and wants attention everytime I come near the tank before and after feeding time.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Out of all of my aquatic creatures I have only named 3, my betta, gourami, and frog. They are the only ones that I can tell apart from the others. I have 3 younger siblings so if I didn't name them, Im sure they would and I don't want to be calling fish "Fluffy". Besides, I think they deserve names with their different personalities. Reagan certainly has an attitude problem. Maybe I should have named him Grumpy rather than Reagan.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Once you name them, you get sentimental and sad when they die. I stopped naming em. My stiktos that I bred and raised are sentimental to me because I actually raised them, but they still have no name because it would be too sad when they die. All things die, fish are just one of them. Why name them when it's just gonna cause you sadness?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Whether or not you name them you can still be sad when they die. Giving a fish a name doesn't make the death any more sad. Besides, when I give a pet a name Im not thinking about them dieing. I know it will happen eventually of course, but that's not the first thing to come to mind when I name something.

I would rather enjoy my fish than think "I cant name this fish because it will die someday" Its obvious that it will die someday, but that doesn't mean I cant enjoy it while its here. So I name some of my fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I stopped naming mine a long while back. I think you stop doing it when you start having 20 of the same species in a tank. You'd have to print photo line-ups to keep them all straight. But every so often my mother names one. I have a rainbow cichlid (H. multispinosa) named "Snailly" because we put it in a tank infested with hundreds of baby MTS and he ate all the visible snails in about 2 days. This fish is supposedly a plant-eater based on its odd teeth. I think the scientists may have got it wrong.. My names were never very creative anyway. I think my gold angel was "Goldie".


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I understand not naming them when you have a bunch that look the same haha. Thats why I dont bother with the tetras, snails or corys. But bettas all look different and I only have one gourami and one frog.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have seriously found that if you name them, you get sentimental. Your choice though.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You're right. I just avoid being sad if i can lol.


----------

